# Water in 1988



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

1988 Nissan Stanza. Water appears in front and rear passenger sides as well as in the trunk after hard rain. Evidently my drains are clogged. Where are the drains?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you referring to sunroof drains?


----------



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

Those included; however, I'm more concerned with the front firewall and how water drains to the truck area. Can't seem to locate any schematics that show the car body drain system. Thanks.

Geester


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Other than for the sunroof, there are no diagrams for the "body drain system." Likely because there really is no "body drain system." Water on the firewall will not leak into the trunk. If there is a leak in the trunk, and assuming the trunk lid doesn't have an alignment issue or accident damage, the source of the leak is likely through the trunk deck gasket or through the sealant around the tail lamps (which was a fairly common occurance on the B12 Sentras of the same era). 
Water leaks through the firewall are pretty uncommon, but not completely unheard of. A bad weld or insufficient sealant at a seam could cause a leak, but these leaks usually occur when the vehicle is new or after an accident...not 25 or 30 years later. Water leaks at the front of the interior cabin are often due to clogged A/C evaporator drains or leaks past or through the windshield gasket or sealant.
Sunroof drain issues usually result in water leaking through the headliner. There are plastic tubes at each of the four corners of the sunroof assembly. The front drain tubes will run across the roof and down through the A-pillars and come out at the bottom, rear of the front fenders. The rears will usually run across the roof and down through the "C-" or "D-pillars," depending on body style. 
Water on the firewall will simply drain down onto the ground or be blown back across the bottom of the vehicle, then to the ground. The firewall probably doesn't see a whole lot of water other than the water that splashes up onto it from a puddle or when someone is washing down the engine compartment.


----------



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

*Water in 1988 Stanza*

Thanks. One thing I didn't make clean is that the water appears on the floor board of the front and rear passenger sides. And even after vaccuming it up, the water reappears short afterward. I'm found drain holes where my jack is stored and on the other side of trunk. In fact, the jack storage side hole had a rubber hose attached that led me to believe water was being delivered from somewhere else in the body drain system. Again thanks.

Geester


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, there are usually drain hoses at the bottom of the quarter panels to drain any water that might get in them. Trunk mounted power antennae motors also have a drain hose on them that lead to the bottom of the quarter panel. Part of the problem when water gets to the carpeting is that it gets sucked into the jute padding underneath it, which makes it hard to dry or vacuum up. You literally have to pull up the carpeting so air can get underneath it and dry it; turning on the heater helps. If the water stays in the jute padding, it can lead to rust on the floor panels, plus mold and odors. Sometimes to find a water leak, one needs to get inside the vehicle and search for it while someone else uses a garden hose to spray water on the vehicle. Water leaks can be a real pain sometimes!


----------



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks...This helps.

Geester


----------

